# Cant Find the Name Brand of my faucet



## propermike (Apr 14, 2014)

I bought a garden tub faucet from my local home improvement store (lowes/homedepo) and cant fine the name brand on it all i see on the back is a H an U with a i on top with house shaped logo and UPC and a shield beside it
















HOPE you can help me PLEASE

Hope is inserted the pictures

I need the hot water stem


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Go back to where you bought at 
Duh!!


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

propermike said:


> I bought a garden tub faucet from my local home improvement store (lowes/homedepo) and cant fine the name brand on it all i see on the back is a H an U with a i on top with house shaped logo and UPC and a shield beside it HOPE you can help me PLEASE Hope is inserted the pictures I need the hot water stem


That's what you get for being cheap.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

It's made by Homeowners Universal


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

propermike said:


> I bought a garden tub faucet from my local home improvement store (lowes/homedepo) and cant fine the name brand on it all i see on the back is a H an U with a i on top with house shaped logo and UPC and a shield beside it
> 
> HOPE you can help me PLEASE
> 
> ...


Leak you're totally wrong, it's made by Homedepot Universal.... and the HOT WATER STEM you can find it in any Zurn Supplies store.....


----------

